# 5th wheels?



## zaskar

ffiona and I have been fulltimers for 7 years now, first in a 32ft Gulfstream Sunsport and at the mo' in a 34ft Georgieboy Landau single slide. 
We LOVE the lifestyle and don't really want to do anything else......but, after 4 years with the Landau it's now time to change the rig. We don't really want to cos we love her but we have to keep up with prices. I'd like another A class, but because of recent problems with the engine and loosing the roof over our heads (for the second time) whilst it's repaired, we're starting to wonder about the practicalities of a 5th wheel instead. 
Over the 7 years w've been "out", we've learnt that MOST propblems with mechanicals and electricals on the bodywork side of things, we can sort ourselves I've fitted boilers, fridges, circuit boards and all sort of stuff with nothing more painfull than a bit of inconvenience, mucky hands and usually a HUGE pain in the wallet. However, it's a different story when it comes to the engine and it's this that can cause full timers some problems.
We're thinking that if we have a 5ver and the engine goes down, at least we'll still have the rig whilst the truck goes in the shops.
So, have any 5vers been in this position?
How did you cope?
Were you able to get full breakdown cover (preferably european wide) as I do with Safeguard for an A class?
Were you able to get the trucked towed to a shop and the rig towed SEPERATELY to a campsite/place of your choice?
Who insures them (I mean a "normal" policy - dont even whisper FULLTIMING!!!!!!!!!! :-(
Where's the best place to view a range of them (UK)?
Whats the on road stability like?
Whats the MPG?
Whats the campsite access like and more importantly, the attitude of the Caravan Club Hitlers? 

Any info much appreciated.


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

We have had a British fifth wheel for over a year now, and love it, I will try to answer your questions,

We have breakdown cover on the pickup (Nissan Navara), and carry a spare wheel for the fifth wheel, as it is all we can think of that we may need at short notice, I don't think any breakdown company would be able to tow the fifth wheel as they don't have the fifth wheel hookup on the back of their truck.
We believe that if anything is going to go wrong it will be with the car, so hopefully they will be able to get us going at least enough to get us to somewhere where we can park and unhitch.

We have fully comp insurance with Comptons, it costs £405 a year for the fifth wheel and the pickup, which is quite cheap, they state that you have to have a tracker fitted in the fifth wheel, which costs another £90 per year, it covers you for 3 months abroad, you pay extra if you stay abroad for more than this in any 12 months

Our fifth wheel weighs 2.5 tonnes and we get around 25mpg whilst towing

Campsites access depends, we can get on any medium sized pitch, (we are 24 foot long, there are caravans that are larger), but unlike a caravan we cannot handball the fifth wheel onto a pitch because of the weight. The main thing on sites is the access roads, if they are okay then you can get on, we have only looked at two campsites in the last year that we wouldn't attempt.

As for the Hitlers (as you call them) we have only had a problem once, when the really bad weather and floods were happening, they wouldn't let us park on the grass because of the weight, but at the time they wouldn't let motorhomes on either!

If you want to look at a British made fifth wheel please go to www.fifthwheelcompany, when we were looking at others (American and Canadian) we went to the show in Peterborough, but please be careful as some foreign ones are actually illegal as they are too wide.

If you have any other questions please ask


----------



## outlaw

*5th Wheels*

Niche Marketing in Mamby have a good selection of New and used 5th wheels which are legal in the UK.
We found that the staff there were very helpfull, understanding and obliging.
I would recommend that you at least give there website a look.

Steve & Heather Wright


----------



## 110645

Hi all
We also have a 5th wheel from the 5th wheel company, Celtic Rambler being towed by a Navara. They actual overall build quality and aftersales is the best on the market. We have owned motorhomes before this and this is by far the best quality and the thought that has been put to the little things is fantastic.
On the subject of breakdown cover, through the Camping & Caravan Club, their breakdown cover with the RAC will also include a 5th wheel.


----------



## DABurleigh

Welcome to MHF!

Though the combination is shorter than a car & caravan, I'm told you have to have it fore-aft within 18 degrees, without a lot of hassle, to couple and uncouple, which can be restricting when touring.

How have you found it?

Dave


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi again

With regards to hitching on and off, the Celtic Rambler is restricted to 16 degrees (I believe), the globe stormer is different, you can hitch and unhitch at an angle, so is not a problem, but if you are thinking of full timing then for the size I reckon you would need the Celtic Rambler.

I hope this helps

cavaqueen


----------



## bobandjane

Hi zaskar. Did you see this post. IT WAS UP FOR SALE.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=42813

Good Luck Bob.

:blob: :blob:


----------



## 110645

Probably correct about 16 degrees. Never had any real problems. Most sites are pretty good and will give you a good pitch. Turning circle is excellent, only restricted really by the base vehicle.
For full timing, Celtic Rambler would be perfect, has too much space, we cant fill the cupboards and lockers. Huge payload of 1175kg allowed and of course huge 200 ltr fresh and waste water tanks also.


----------



## 113195

well this is what happens when you surf, usually i dont post to forums but i found my self here..just wandering around like you do....
with reguard to the first post..should i get a 5th wheel......YES..and as you are used to americans i would advise you to stay with what you know....it will be the same as your A class...with the added bonus of being able to park the tow vehicle in the supermarket.
My wife and i have been full timers for 5 years first on a A class...then 4 years on a 5th wheel.
a few things to be aware of thou... your driving license..if you only have a car license (pre 1997) you can drive up to 8250 kg , if you have a class 2 license then you can drive up to 8250kg max combined vehicle weight (well done dvla..work that out huh?)...so some 5th wheels require a class 1 license.
Also..and very importantly...if the tow vehicle has a gross vehicle weight of 3500kg and above your combined vehicle length is around 22meters (i will have to check on the use and construction gov site) but if the gross vehicle weight of the tow vehicle is 3499kg and below...max combined vehicle length is around 16 meters..
all vehicles are governed by their gross vehicle weight including motorhomes..with americans dont forget that 2.2lbs to the kilo to work out gvw
How do I know all this....well Im a recovery driver and happened to go on a operation with VOSA and the Police and learnt a huge amount of what caravaners and motorhome owners dont know.
as to recovery of your 5th wheel and pickup.....well most firms will either arange for a tractor unit to tow your trailer and recover the pickup normally......or send out a heavy recovery unit and tow the lot in the same way an artic is towed..
any way enough of putting you off....just go and do it..its great
one last thing...get one with at least one slide out..and a washing machine
happy wandering to all


----------



## 113195

well this is what happens when you surf, usually i dont post to forums but i found my self here..just wandering around like you do....
with reguard to the first post..should i get a 5th wheel......YES..and as you are used to americans i would advise you to stay with what you know....it will be the same as your A class...with the added bonus of being able to park the tow vehicle in the supermarket.
My wife and i have been full timers for 5 years first on a A class...then 4 years on a 5th wheel.
a few things to be aware of thou... your driving license..if you only have a car license (pre 1997) you can drive up to 8250 kg , if you have a class 2 license then you can drive up to 8250kg max combined vehicle weight (well done dvla..work that out huh?)...so some 5th wheels require a class 1 license.
Also..and very importantly...if the tow vehicle has a gross vehicle weight of 3500kg and above your combined vehicle length is around 22meters (i will have to check on the use and construction gov site) but if the gross vehicle weight of the tow vehicle is 3499kg and below...max combined vehicle length is around 16 meters..
all vehicles are governed by their gross vehicle weight including motorhomes..with americans dont forget that 2.2lbs to the kilo to work out gvw
How do I know all this....well Im a recovery driver and happened to go on a operation with VOSA and the Police and learnt a huge amount of what caravaners and motorhome owners dont know.
as to recovery of your 5th wheel and pickup.....well most firms will either arange for a tractor unit to tow your trailer and recover the pickup normally......or send out a heavy recovery unit and tow the lot in the same way an artic is towed..
any way enough of putting you off....just go and do it..its great
one last thing...get one with at least one slide out..and a washing machine
happy wandering to all


----------



## 113195

well this is what happens when you surf, usually i dont post to forums but i found my self here..just wandering around like you do....
with reguard to the first post..should i get a 5th wheel......YES..and as you are used to americans i would advise you to stay with what you know....it will be the same as your A class...with the added bonus of being able to park the tow vehicle in the supermarket.
My wife and i have been full timers for 5 years first on a A class...then 4 years on a 5th wheel.
a few things to be aware of thou... your driving license..if you only have a car license (pre 1997) you can drive up to 8250 kg , if you have a class 2 license then you can drive up to 8250kg max combined vehicle weight (well done dvla..work that out huh?)...so some 5th wheels require a class 1 license.
Also..and very importantly...if the tow vehicle has a gross vehicle weight of 3500kg and above your combined vehicle length is around 22meters (i will have to check on the use and construction gov site) but if the gross vehicle weight of the tow vehicle is 3499kg and below...max combined vehicle length is around 16 meters..
all vehicles are governed by their gross vehicle weight including motorhomes..with americans dont forget that 2.2lbs to the kilo to work out gvw
How do I know all this....well Im a recovery driver and happened to go on a operation with VOSA and the Police and learnt a huge amount of what caravaners and motorhome owners dont know.
as to recovery of your 5th wheel and pickup.....well most firms will either arange for a tractor unit to tow your trailer and recover the pickup normally......or send out a heavy recovery unit and tow the lot in the same way an artic is towed..
any way enough of putting you off....just go and do it..its great
one last thing...get one with at least one slide out..and a washing machine
happy wandering to all


----------



## 101193

For licensing purposes there is* NO *trailer weight limit if you have a B+E licence (which you probably have) and your towing vehicle is <=3500kg MAM.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_4022547

*B Category*: - Motor vehicles with a MAM not exceeding 3500kg having not more than eight passenger seats with a trailer up to 750kg. Combinations of towing vehicles in category B and a trailer, where the MAM of the combination does not exceed 3500kg and the MAM of the trailer does not exceed the unladen mass of the towing vehicle.

*B+E Category*: - Combinations of vehicles consisting of a vehicle in category B and a trailer, where the combination does not come within category B.

So, for example, you could legally tow a 10T trailer with a 3T pickup truck on a B+E licence.

Note I said for _licensing _purposes - C&U regulations, vehicle towing capacity, etc., are another matter...


----------

